# spinal duramorph injection for post op pain



## manyke (Feb 20, 2014)

Please help me with the correct cpt code for a spinal duramorph injection for post operative pain.  I was thinking 62311 is correct. We just started using this type of post op pain.  Thank you.


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 20, 2014)

What does the procedure note state where duromorph was placed? Epidural space?


----------



## manyke (Feb 21, 2014)

L3/4 interspace


----------



## LeslieJ (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup, you've got the right code for lumbar interspace, intrathecal or epidural injection, single shot deal: 62311

Just a note for you & anyone else reading this: Be careful about doing this in conjunction with procedures where the main mode of anesthesia was done via spinal.  You can't bill for a post-op spinal injection when the main mode of anesthesia is spinal.

Leslie Johnson, CPC


----------

